# Making Balsamic Glace or Glaze ..... know the difference?



## Mixalis (Aug 22, 2011)

I purchased a bottle of Italian Glace by Colavita.  Since then I have purchased several bottles of balsamic vinegar and cooked it down to make my own.  I have never seen it called Glace again so I've been using the term Glaze.  I've, also, discovered that by dripping it around a plate for presentation with four half slices of lemon on each corner. As the lemon picks up the glace the sweetness of it and the sour of the lemon are a perfect compliment !! And it looks great ! While I've been unable to discover why they use the term Glace .... guess I'll just email the company !


----------



## Silversage (Aug 22, 2011)

They mean the same thing.  

Glace is French.  It's a marketing tool, which justifies a higher price, and convinces some people that they are getting something different.


----------



## Mixalis (Aug 22, 2011)

*French Glace !*

And I must say "Thank You" for saving me a question to the Italian's to get a French answer !! No wonder they both tasted the same


----------



## TATTRAT (Aug 22, 2011)

I just go w/ Balsamic Reduction. Simple and to the point. 

If you bring it down to where the bubbles are large, and "fluffy", you are there. For something a wee bit different, bring it back with a little honey. Goes great with practically everything from pork, to Vanilla Ice Cream/Fruit.


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe (Aug 22, 2011)

TATTRAT said:


> I just go w/ Balsamic Reduction. Simple and to the point.
> 
> If you bring it down to where the bubbles are large, and "fluffy", you are there. For something a wee bit different, bring it back with a little honey. Goes great with practically everything from pork, to Vanilla Ice Cream/Fruit.



It's amazing over raspberries, blackberries and strawberries. Really gives them a kick.


----------



## Mixalis (Aug 23, 2011)

*Honey*

I never thought about honey... mine is always sweet as you evaporate the vinegar and moisture.  It's fascinating to see the difference in flavors that can happen to it....


----------

